# Using face primer as eye primer?



## westindiesangel (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have a Smashbo Photofinish Primer my mom bought me awhile ago. I use Photofinish Light and she bought me the wrong one and all in all we were too lazy to go return it. I really have no use for it on my face as I need oil-free. Would it be ok to use this as an eye primer? I need an eye primer but I really cannot budget it right now...


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

You can use it for an eye primer! I use my Urban Decay face primer underneath my eyes and on my lids and it helps my shadow/liner stay put just the same. It actually saves alot of time and money to just use the same primer all over.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 23, 2010)

I would check to ensure that your face primer is safe for use in the eye area first.


----------



## she (Apr 23, 2010)

i do it all the time but just take heed of how your skin reacts, everyone is different.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I would check to ensure that your face primer is safe for use in the eye area first._

 





 And I think the skin on and around your eyes is different from the rest of your face - so it might have different needs.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have tried that, but it doesn't work the same as ones made for your eyes.  I love Urban Decays eye primer and it has color.


----------

